# process of my custom built fish tank/bar/entertainment unit



## carl1t0z (Nov 29, 2011)

is a 60gl tank 4ft x 2ft x 1ft, spent about $300 on materials besides the cost of the tank and about 20 hours of my time
i think i did a pretty good job. i am not a carpenter ( did get some help from my dad) but its a nice hobby. thought i would share some pictures with you. hope you like them
the background is made of styrofoam painted with concrete


----------



## Cartem2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the look of the tank, and its Bar/stand is very impressive!!

Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely breath taking. And the fish tank is alright too


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

fantastic job. well planned and executed. cudos!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *carl1t0z*,

Job well done on the project. Your TV room looks great.

The bar is well designed.

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

that is one classy stand. Reminds me of a club I went to in Florence when I was living there. Well done!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job, congrats. :thumb:


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

D a m n thats sweet!! :thumb:


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

What are you planning on stocking it with ?

If you haven't thoguht about it I would suggest the following:

1x Vodka
3x Red Wine Variations (these are better not kept on there own to keep females happy)
1x Scotch
5x Port (I lose a lot of these so your better keeping a lot so it doesn't look bare)

My thoughts anyway on a good community setup.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Nodalizer said:


> What are you planning on stocking it with ?
> 
> If you haven't thoguht about it I would suggest the following:
> 
> ...


Hiliarious


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Excellent job well done! =D>


----------



## carl1t0z (Nov 29, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> What are you planning on stocking it with ?
> 
> If you haven't thoguht about it I would suggest the following:
> 
> ...


thanks everyone!!

hahahhaha i did take some of your recommendations specially the scotch and wine.
i am big into rum. and it seems to be welcome in my community


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

HAHA, just watch out for aggression problems when dealing with rum


----------



## mavericks (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

:thumb: nice I really like the bar stand concept


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

:thumb: nice I really like the bar stand concept


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

That is one great DIY


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

Love it! That is awesome.


----------

